# Mahindra Roxor, Jeep Lookalike.



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

I saw a couple at Indian River Power Sports. 

https://jalopnik.com/the-mahindra-roxor-is-a-tiny-offroad-jeep-to-conquer-am-1823460351/amp


----------

